# Narin's Encounter



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

I've finally managed to finish The Encounter and have retrieved my soul from the Devil. I hope you enjoy....

I did remember a bit late about the quills sticking out of his arm so I may go back and add these bits, but I doubt it. 

Overall a fantastic kit in all aspects, my only reservation is the Dredlocks themselves - a great and pioneering idea by Narin, but I did find that by the time I had removed the flash where it was present I had to repaint the black anyway as the sanding/scraping had left grey areas.

I gave Arnie/Dutch some reddened areas on his face to portray the 'hiding' he was getting, plus I also added a small scar where the Preds laser canon zaps him, a good job it was Arnie or he would have lost his arm no doubt.

The small lizard watching the scrap was a freebie from Thunderbolt Mountain miniatures.

The ripples on the water will dry clear, I was just getting impatient to post some images and wrap this up :bigthumb: 

For those with this still to build - go on, you know you want to!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! Great paint job! 

Sean


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Great paint up, this is a kit I would love to own, but its out of my reach unfortunatly


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitly one of the best Pred scenes in the movie with the Governator and love your paint up!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Not one of my favorite movie monsters, I don't even think I have seen a Predator movie, but all I can say is WOW on that build. The colors, the figures, the scene, and the nuances of your build are amazing. This one definitely deserves a front and center location on your display shelf. Great job!

Bob K.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Beautifully painted!!

Chris.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks folks for the comments, it certainly will be 'at the front' in the display shelves. 

Definately a labour of love this one as I have a passionate hatred of painting the fishnets and dredlocks on Predators, but when it is a Narin offering it is made so much easier by the pure quality of the sculpt and castings.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You gotta enter this in a contest. This deserves a first place ribbon, Sir! Best I've ever seen of the many Predator offerings out there. Really one of the best figures I've ever seen. Period.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work, csoldier!! Your attention to detail is very impressive and the finished model is a work of art!! Really nice!:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Absolutely outstanding work!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup:  

~RK~


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Stunning work!.. i also have two original Narin sculpts.. one is a pred and the other Hellboy, they both were over $300 each!.. but the quality of the casting and there sheer size makes them worth every penny.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow!

I think that pretty much sums this up, great paintwork.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Fantastic! Awesome build and paint job. The vines and plants really add to this scene.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Outstanding paint slinging, everything "pops". I actually like the white ripples in the water, makes it look "sloshy". Got a pick of them after they dried for comparison?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Absolutely amazing colours and finish, excellent all the way.


----------

